# Commuting into Auckland



## cwisking

Hi peeps. 

Just wanting to find out some info, what is the daily commute like into the the city like? distance avg, traffic etc. 

im an outdoors person, so loads of trail running, moutain biking, cycling etc, so i would prefer to be on the outer skirts of the city.

also for a person like me, what areas should i be looking at, ie northern auckland, the south etc. 

thanks... we'll see u guys that side next July!


----------



## topcat83

cwisking said:


> Hi peeps.
> 
> Just wanting to find out some info, what is the daily commute like into the the city like? distance avg, traffic etc.
> 
> im an outdoors person, so loads of trail running, moutain biking, cycling etc, so i would prefer to be on the outer skirts of the city.
> 
> also for a person like me, what areas should i be looking at, ie northern auckland, the south etc.
> 
> thanks... we'll see u guys that side next July!


That's a really difficult one to answer. Auckland covers a huge area of land - it is not a compact city. And the ways of getting into the CBD are as varied as the places people live.

From choice, I'd look for somewhere with a ferry in - it's a lovely way of getting to work. I still miss my ferry journey from Half Moon Bay in the South-Eastern Suburbs. See Waiheke Island weekend, Rangitoto Island Volcanic Tour, Waiheke Island Ferry, Auckalnd Harbour Cruise | Fullers - We'll take you there

If you live on North Shore, you have no choice but to drive over the Harbour Bridge. There is no footpath or cycle path. And this can be a huge bottleneck. There is a good bus route from here, which for a length of the journey runs on its own bus lane with stops a bit like train stops. See AT Public Transport - Home

There are a number of trains - but they are not fast. I tried the Papakura (South) to Britomart (CBD) train for a while, and it took over an hour. Again see AT Public Transport - Home

Or drive. Many Aucklanders will tell you that driving in Auckland in Rush Hour is a nightmare. As a Londoner I disagree - an Aucklander's idea of a traffic jam is a Londoner's idea of a normal Sunday afternoon drive! And it's still a Rush _hour_ - come 9 am the roads will be relatively quiet again.

Aucklanders seem to think that half an hours commute is too long. I live less than one hour's drive south and I often get asked if I travel in on a Monday morning then stay over until the Friday night. As someone who used to regularly commute for 1.5 hours in each direction in London, I find that funny!


----------



## cwisking

awesome, i was having a look at cockle bay, howick etc. that area. although i would like to be close to some trails... doesnt look like there is any there. 

By the sounds of it, if you say that if you live in the north shore, the only option is to drive. That might be out of the question for me. cos i would like to commute into work via bicycle.


----------



## kiwigser

cwisking said:


> awesome, i was having a look at cockle bay, howick etc. that area. although i would like to be close to some trails... doesnt look like there is any there.
> 
> By the sounds of it, if you say that if you live in the north shore, the only option is to drive. That might be out of the question for me. cos i would like to commute into work via bicycle.


Howick is a bit far for cycling into CBD, but the ferry from Half moon bay works. 

As for trails, Howick is about 45 mins or less from the Hunuas :
Hunua Ranges

trampers get lost, literally in these ranges. There is also a long coastline from Howick around the pacific coast, kayaking is a good excercise.


----------



## cwisking

According to google maps, Howick t the CBD, is +- 20kms. thats a short ride for me. i do many races here is SA, weekend rides are usually 100+ rides. 

Ye im so looking forward to some of the trails that side. And the GF and i are keen to hit the ferries now and then as well. 

well im looking either howick area, or perhaps the north west area of auckland, wouldnt mind being close to the woodhill park.


----------



## mikesurf

Have a look at the waitakere ranges. We used to live there and it would take about 25mins to drive into the city in rush hour, so I would think it would take about 40 minutes to cycle, depending on your fitness I guess. There are some good trails plus you are close to good beaches etc.


----------

